# Bose Bluetooth-Kopfhörer: Probleme mit Mikro



## PCIT (3. Dezember 2016)

Hallo, ich bin gerade dabei zu versuchen meine Bose BT-Kopfhörer (Bose SoundLink Around-Ear Wireless II weiß Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland) mit meinem PC zu verbinden (Win 10)
Dafür benutze ich diese Adapter: CSL - Bluetooth 4.0 USB Adapter | V4.0 verbesserte: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor)

Die Sache ist schonmal die, dass der Lautsprecher 2x erkannt wird. Einmal als Stereo-Device und einmals als "Hands-off" 
Wähle ich den Stereo-Device aus,  ist die Quali sehr gut, als Hands-off dagegen miserabel.
Das Problem ist jetzt, dass ich beim Mikrofon nicht die Auswahl habe, sondern da gibt es einfach nur Hands-off. Demensprechend mies ist die Aufnahme-Qualität. (kurzer Test auf Skype und TS3) 
Weiterhin kann ich auf Skype und TS3 nicht gleichzeitig die Hörer als Stereo und das Mikrofon als Hands-off einstellen, es muss beides Hands-off sein, somit doppelt miese Qualität....
Zudem erkennt Winows selbst das Mikrofon gar nicht. Also wenn ich auf "Mikrofon einrichten" gehen und dort diesen Testsatz sprechen soll, bewegt sich zwar der Balken,  der die Sensitivität anzeigt, aber das System sagt mir dann dass kein Mikro erkannt wurde, bzw dass das Mikro stumm ist.....
Zuvor hatte ich zwei Billigeheadsets über Bluetooth registriert, die hatten keinerlei Probleme.... Einfach PlugnPlay wie man es erwartet.


----------



## JackA (3. Dezember 2016)

1. Warum kaufst du dir diesen überteuerten Schrott?
2. Ist es seit Erfindung der Bluetooth-Stereoheadsets allgemein bekannt, dass Mikrofon + Stereo Kopfhörer zur gleichen Zeit nicht funktioniert. Google hätte dir das in 2 Sekunden ausgespuckt. 
3. Hol dir was anständiges. Das BOSE (Buy Other Sound Equipment) ist auch nur ein Billig-Gerät, nur bist du aufs Marketing reingefallen. Glückwunsch.


----------



## PCIT (3. Dezember 2016)

1. Weil es nichts anderes gibt, ich hatte jetzt im vergangenen halben Jahre 8 Kopfhörer ausprobiert, keiner ist auch nur annähernd so gemütlich wie die Bose. Ein NoName-KH kam halbwegs ran, hatte aber nur geschätzt 4 Stunden Akklaufzeit.
2. Es ging ausnahmelos mit allen bisher getesteten. Zuvor mit den Denon AH GC20.
3. Siehe 1. es gibts nichts anderes.


----------



## JackA (3. Dezember 2016)

Dann musst du damit leben


----------



## Tenerfino (31. Oktober 2017)

Es funktioniert problemlos. Es bedarf lediglich zunaechst eines Treiber-Updates welches du am besten ueber den automatischen BOSE Updater durchfuehrst. Derzeit ist Version 1.3.4. aktuell. Danach sicherstellen das du unter Windows das BOSE QC35 Mikrofon als Standardgeraet auswaehlst und Schwupps! kannst du drauflos plaudern. Nehme mal an das JackA$$ da oben einfach nur ein Schwaetzer ist der zwar von nichts eine Ahnung hat, dafuer aber zu allem seinen Senf dazugeben muss. Hoffe mal diese Antwort hilft, auch wenn dein Problem schon 10 Monate alt ist. Na, vielleicht hast du ja die Loesung bereits gefunden.


----------



## JackA (31. Oktober 2017)

Der Thread ist ein Jahr alt du Nase, damals wars so... erst denken, dann reden.


----------

